# Review of the New Meffert's Megaminx



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

If someone else has already posted a review, pay no attention to this thread. On to the review:

Feel: Rough, sort of like a type C or a Type A third model. I love it.
Corner Cutting: 9
Smoothness: 6
Weight: About the same as a V-Cube 5
Lockup avoidance: 4-5

Comments: Out of the box, it is less than spectacular. Although there is a very noticeable difference in tightness from the old model, it still is a bit stiff at first. Once you lube it, it becomes a lot better. The main key to making it fast is the tension. The center caps are difficult to get off, but once you can get them to part with their centers, it will be worth it. Loosening the tension just a bit improves the corner cutting at least threefold, and there are far less lockups. The other thing I noticed was that the color scheme is a little different than the old models I've seen. I may switch it out for the cubesmith one. The tiles are very prone to falling off, but they're easy to glue back on, so it doesn't really matter. Overall, I think it's much improved from the old model, and I love mine. Too bad I'm not fast.

If you flame me, please do it in a clever and funny way.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I cannot wait to get mine. About how long did it take for you to get yours? Because I think I ordered mine 2 or 3 weeks ago and it still has not come. 

Also, could you post a video of its performance?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

It took a little more than 3 weeks. I'll see if I can post a video review soon.


----------



## philliesrule3690 (Oct 4, 2009)

Probably not going to purchase, but thanks for the review anyway, Too many other cool puzzles out right now.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha, I cant imagine why anyone would flame you for this.
This sounds very interesting though, I may check out a mefferts minx.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, I cant imagine why anyone would flame you for this.



a. If the review has already been posted by someone else.
b. If the review was incorrect or unhelpful.
c. If the post was unnecessary.
d. Some combination of a, b, and c.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 5, 2009)

My Ebay order for a QJ MF8 black megaminx with tiles arrived last week. I still have not solved it yet, but I have used it alot to re-learn some intuitive and Fridrich F2L methods I knew so well on the megaminx in the early 1990's.

It is really good and is worth the money. I used Ebay and got free shipping. When I watch some Youtube videos on how to solve the top layer and understand the ideas, I'll go and attempt to solve it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice review. I don't plan to switch from my mf8 anytime soon, but it's nice to know that the meffert's has been improved =)


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I cant imagine why anyone would flame you for this.
> ...


but if your megaminx is like that , then i guess the information can't incorrect . am i right ?btw , nice review


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2009)

I also tried the new version, though I don't have one.
The first thing I already noticed was a slight colour scheme changing going on. Brown Orange and Red are switched, so that red is now part of the bottom half of the puzzle. Why on earth did they change that?
Turning wise, it's a lot better. I expect they changed the springs for other ones, though I think it still needs some work to get smooth and get rid of the nastiest locks. The one I tried was already lubed I think, so I can't judge how it was out of the box. At least you'll not get complains from the scramblers with this minx as I got with the one I got in 2005.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice review
Can't wait till mine comes

BTW does anyone know how long mefferts free shipping takes?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got my megaminx today, and the shipping took about 3 weeks. Maybe more. This megaminx is quite nice already, but the only complaint I have is that the glue shows in a lot of places and the tiles are uneven. I might just get cubesmith stickers.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmm...In a funny and creative way?





I flame you.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I might just get cubesmith stickers.



Blasphemy!


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 6, 2009)

Erik said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > I might just get cubesmith stickers.
> ...



Why is that? The tiles slip under my giganticly, skinny fingers for one thing and were really sloppily put on. But, I do like the colors.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 6, 2009)

I might make a review when I get mine


----------

